# US Resident Would Like to Move to Singapore



## SingaporeLover

Hi!

I am new to the board. As the title of topic says, I am an American resident and I would like to move to Singapore. This move will not happen tomorrow  and so I'm here to ask how to best plan my move. I should say that I amhe currently doing my PhD in Psychology (my second year) and would like to move to Sg for a post doc or possibly work as a professor/researcher there. With that said, how much money will I need to save to make a decent move to Sg? In my vacation there (way back in 1998 ) I really, really loved the city. But how is life different when you live versus travel there? From the outside it looks great, but is living there as exciting? I am a down to earth person who likes to experience different culture, so I like being close to Indonesia, Malaysia etc. plus the diversity of the city. Getting a green card in the States was not easy and those who try to get one (perhaps many from Sg, too) may question my reasons for wanting to move there, but that's really what I think will make me happy...Then again, how are the people like? Are they modest and reserved as the Asian people are often portrayed in the media? I really don't like loud and obnoxious people and from my visit there I could tell Sg I really nice...but is that what you perceive things living there?
Any info you can provide would be appreciate it.

Thanks a lot!
SgLover


----------



## synthia

One of the things you have to consider is that there is very little freedom. The government controls the media, criticism isn't appreciated much, laws are strict and strictly enforced. I was there a couple of years ago after being away for more than ten years, and I thought it was very different. The food was still excellent. I'm told it has changed a lot since then, with a lot more immigrants.

I always had the feeling that people of different cultures didn't mix much, but maybe that's jusst me. 

Look at the web site for the nearest consulate and see if you can find immigration information there. Also look for the same thing for your country of origin.


----------



## ching

One idea could be to look for opportunities with the universities in Singapore, maybe something that will let you come over for several months to study or work temporarily before you commit to a longer-term move.

If you've only been here for vacation, and still have a lot of questions about the culture or the way of life, it might be good to test the waters first?


----------



## synthia

Good suggestion. As I've learned by spending several months in places I thought I'd like to retire, you have a whole different perspective after a few months.


----------



## nzboyn

*Moving to SG?*

Hi SingaporeLover 
After being in Singapore for just over 5 years, I'm glad to be leaving! Singapore has it's good points as well as its bad points, but with rising costs in rent, cars, the pushing and shoving on the MRT, servicemen not arriving on time nor doing their jobs well (if you have property), slow walkers, I guess I could go on!! 
Singapore does have a good education system and if you were to study here I'm sure it would be a positive experience for you. If you're planning to stay long-term or work here, I would give it 2 -3 years.


----------



## astuteman

ching said:


> One idea could be to look for opportunities with the universities in Singapore, maybe something that will let you come over for several months to study or work temporarily before you commit to a longer-term move.
> 
> If you've only been here for vacation, and still have a lot of questions about the culture or the way of life, it might be good to test the waters first?


i 2nd that. you should try checking out spore first. maybe come here for a few days. the best way to know the culture is try mixing ard with the people rather then being a tourist. as they say a traveller and a tourist is diff.


----------



## 83.giggles

yup. i agree with astuteman. try and visit singapore first. you will love it!


----------



## tumbleweeds

What I like about Singapore: The vitality of the people, who tend to be very helpful and friendly to foreigners. The old Chinese shophouses still enduring under the shadows of modern skyscrapers. The wide variety of international and local cuisine and great hawker markets. The wide mix of cultural things - museums, theaters, history, churches - temples - mosques- and so on - in a multi-cultural country. A public transportation system that is one of the best in the world. The cleanliness - some would call it sanitized, but compared to most cities, Singapore is remarkably litter free. The many parks and green areas scattered throughout the country. It's proximity to neighboring countries - Malaysia, Indonesia, etc - and budget airlines to take you anywhere in Asia for remarkably low fares. The language - it's English and just about everyone in Singapore is fluent - though with accents that take a bit of getting used to!

What's not to like: The cost of living is comparable with that in New York City. That's very expensive by Asian standards. The weather - always hot and humid, year-round. If you come from a temperate climate with 4 seasons, this will be a big adjustment. The social control - fines for everything from littering to not flushing the toilet. How Singaporeans always seem to be in a hurry, rushing to work, from work, to school, to the malls, wherever they go, they're in a hurry to get there.


----------



## autumnstar

After living here for all my life. I'm so sick of it! But I did learn to appreciate the good crime rate here as compared to when I was still in USA(I lived there for 3 months). It really depends what you're looking for. If freedom is 1 of them, I won't suggest Singapore.


----------

